# "VICKI'S DAYDREAM"



## KD (Mar 22, 2011)

I lost this the first time I tried to post, so forgive me if it shows up twice.  I made this soap in honor of my late sister-in-law, Vicki, who passed away from a brain tumor on March 7, at the age of 52.  She was a vivacious person who loved bright colors.  My mom made her a beret and scarf out of yarn in these exact shades of orange, lime green, yellow, and turquoise.  I had the skein beside me as I mixed my mica powders!  The fragrance is "Daydreams" from K & W Specialties in Ontario.


----------



## krissy (Mar 22, 2011)

what gorgeous colors!


----------



## becka_pecka (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats so pretty!!!


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!  Such wonderful swirls and colors.


----------



## Genny (Mar 22, 2011)

What beautiful colors for what sounds like a beautiful woman.
I think it sounds like a great way to honor her memory.


----------



## Chay (Mar 22, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> What beautiful colors for what sounds like a beautiful woman.
> I think it sounds like a great way to honor her memory.


I agree


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it! What a beautiful way to honor her.


----------



## Deda (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty soaps to honor a special woman in your life!


----------



## KD (Mar 22, 2011)

*Vicki's Daydream*

Thanks so much for the encouragement!  This batch will be gifted to the kids, but I think I will make more as a regular in my line.  Everyone has found it very fresh and spring-like - in appearance, and the fragrance is very appealing.

I appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!  The colors are so bright and happy looking!


----------



## Relle (Mar 23, 2011)

Great colours and a good way to remember them in the colours that they loved.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 23, 2011)

The colours look amazing and what a wonderful reason to make such a memorable soap!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Mar 23, 2011)

Great Swirl, Very Attractive!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 23, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I love it! What a beautiful way to honor her.



I agree. What a positive way to remember your sister-in-law.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful..............Beautiful Soap Beautiful Gesture :0)


----------



## dcornett (Mar 23, 2011)

Chay said:
			
		

> Genny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto, very sweet thing to do for her children.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 24, 2011)

It's beautiful and a lovely way to remember your sister-in-law.  :wink:


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 27, 2011)

those colors are so spectacular...so inviting.  Great tribute!


----------



## Elly (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## KD (Mar 29, 2011)

*Vicki's Daydream*

Thank you all for the very kind comments.  I have just returned from Vicki's memorial, and the soap was a hit with her girls.  It is a wonderful fragrance and sticks beautifully in cold process soap.  Also, it's super easy to soap because it stays nice and fluid.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 29, 2011)

The combination of colors is very pretty!


----------

